# Question about UNIQLO T-Shirt materials, in-depth information?



## Ayako149 (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm doing a research on T-Shirts and focused on UNIQLO's T-Shirts (because I like how their material feels). I would like to ask if you know of any sources for me to learn more about UNIQLO and in-depth about the materials they are using to make of of their T-shirt lines?

Thank you in advance!


----------

